# biz - Domains / Rechtliche Frage



## Smeeedy (11. September 2005)

Hi allerseits!
Ich möchte mit einem Freund ein Homepage-Projekt starten.

Inhalte sind unseren grafischen-Arbeiten, sowie Bilder von nächtlichen "Ausflügen" =)
Gästebuch usw...

Da der Domain-Name in sämtlichen anderen Endungen schon vergeben war,
fand ich *.biz* recht cool eigenltich.
(Was uns da als Domain vorschwebte sag ich net, sonst ist die morgen auch noch vergeben ^^)

Jetzt heißt es aber bei der Registrierung



> Domains unter der Top-Level-Domain .biz sind reserviert für geschäftliche Auftritte. Sie dürfen nicht ausschließlich für private Zwecke oder um mit der Domain selbst Geschäfte zu machen, angemeldet oder benutzt werden.
> Deswegen muss die Domain in einer engen Beziehung zur geschäftlichen Tätigkeit oder den Geschäftsplänen des Anmelders stehen.
> Die Einhaltung dieser Beschränkungen unterliegt der alleinigen Verantwortung des Anmelders und wird von den anderen an der Registrierung beteiligten Firmen und Personen in keiner Weise überprüft.




Was könnte uns denn erwarten wenn wir keinen komerziellen Hintergrund haben,
bzw. wenn wir halt nebenbei sagen, das wir auf Ansprache auch Grafikdesign-Arbeiten anbieten?

Auch wenn ihr nicht Profi-Rechtsanwälte seit, wär ich um ein paar Ratschläge dankbar.

Bis die Tage

Christian


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. September 2005)

Ich würde mal sagen, das ist Wurscht..... solange, bis sich ein Anderer für diese Domain interessiert.
Er könnte dann im Zweifelsfall  auf Herausgabe der Domain klagen.

Auch besteht natürlich die Gefahr, dass sich irgendwann ein Abmahnclub der Sache annimmt.


----------

